# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Χαρίζεται  video vhs  sony.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Προφανώς  δεν λειτουργεί  παραλαβή  απο Καλλιθέα  στείλτε  π.μ.

----------

